# Elbo Skin



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone know how to prevent or how to get rid of that nasty elephant skin that developes on the elbos?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Found this on another site...

Calluses are caused by the repeated contact your dog's elbow makes with the floor, getting up or lying down, and is most commonly associated with dogs who sleep on a hard surface such as tile, hardwood or concrete. 



Though there are a number of skin conditioners on the market, most dogs have a tendency to lick the conditioner off before it has a chance to be effective. One way to avoid this is to provide him with a good distraction?a long walk or play toy?shortly after applying. Also, make sure to work the conditioner into the skin thoroughly. 



One of the best ways to prevent elbow calluses however is to provide your dog with a well cushioned sleeping surface such as a dog bed, cushion or folded blanket. This will cushion the impact on his elbows and help keep calluses from developing. 

Most often, elbow calluses are minor annoyances. However, in large- or giant-breed dogs, elbow calluses could be a result of a serious condition called Elbow Hygroma. Be sure to consult your veterinarian if you see calluses developing. By taking simple precautions, you and your dog can get past those rough spots in no time.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

My dogs sleep on fluffy pillows couches, love seats the bed any where BUT the hardwood floor and they still have that.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet Pea developed them this year, I think it's a result of spending more time crated, also, the dogs don't have access to the carpeted half of the house. I asked this question because I don't wanna see Lugz develope them.... I will cusion the hell out of his crate, even though he sleeps between my wife and I at night.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I never experienced this problem, but I always wondered where the "elephant elbows" came from...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it depends on the dog. As I have only one dog that has that type of skin on her elbow and that is maggie Bea my 19yr old yellow lab. I put corona a sauve that you can get at most feed stores. It is a great product.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

That is the reason why I'm contemplating laying cement over in Smokey's run. In the summer I'm pretty sure he would always want to lay on the shaded cement, thus causing his elbows to get that way. But yeah man, cushion up their crates it should help.


----------



## Criticalt (Dec 9, 2008)

My dog Duke had this on both front legs. We used BagBalm for about a month and it went away. He also sleeps on couches, beds, lawn, anyplace but hard surfaces, I dont know why it happened.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

chyna HAD then but since she has been staying with us they have seemed to get better, i have been putting lotion, and she sleeps inside now, also when i bathe her i have a mit that i scrub their coats with, that seemed to take off come calus (sp?)


----------

